# Succulent id



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Hens and chickens. Genus sempervivens


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Dave, I've noticed you're pretty quick, and spot-on, with these plant id's. What is your background, if you don't mind my asking. 

p.s. I've spent many a wonderful October day pheasant hunting around Aberdeen and American Falls. I really miss the area. I'm originally from Pocatello.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a biology nerd with 40 years of plant taxonomy work both professionally and as a hobby. I have been in Aberdeen since 1979 and worked for 28 years in plant breeding. We retired and have an 18 acre hobby farm that we have turned into bee pasture for our 35 hives. I am always planting something nobody else around here has ever seen.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Nice! Retired Wildlife Biologist myself. UofI alumnus. The reason I was curious is that every time I saw a plant I knew, you were always beating me to it!


----------

